# Ironmaglabs New Lineup! Introducing 5A Laxogen!!



## chez (Dec 19, 2015)

5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin – Anabolic Building Block

Main Effects of 5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin:
+ Promotes Muscle Growth
+ Anti-Inflammatory
+ Non-Hormonal
+ Safe for Males & Females

5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin was discovered in 1996 and shown to have an anabolic/androgenic ratio similar Anavar, but without the side effects of liver toxicity or testing positive for steroidal therapy. Athletes claim to have seen strength increases in 3-5 days, and muscle mass increases in 3-4 weeks.
AKA Laxogenin

This ompound has shown up as a standalone in Anabolica and Zoe’s Ecdysterone.

5a-hydroxy-laxogenin is a steroidal sapinogen, although whether or not it is the desired laxinogen is a mystery since no lab standard for it is available, nor was it referenced within the GCMS library.

Marketing claims for this compund say it is the only product ever designed to increase mass and strength without steroidal influence and that it doesn’t test positive for steroids.

Tests showed that protein synthesis increased by over 200%, the key to lean muscle growth and accelerated repair. In testing, 5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin has balanced cortisol response, which is the major cornerstone to healthy recovery and reduction of muscle wasting.

It’s also been shown to balance cortisol on calorie restricted diets, helps control glucose and increases thyroid function.

Drips and Drabs pulled from the Internets….

“Laxogenin does indeed have some pretty profound anti-inflammatory effects. In addition to being able to be synthesized from Diosgenin, it is a component of smilax sieboldii.”

“Laxogenin is a steroidal sapogenin isolated from Smilax sieboldi. As a spirostanic analogue of the brassinosteroid – teasterone, Laxogenin is noted for it’s growth promoting activity [in plants]. It has also been demonstrated to aquire [cytotoxic] properties however, to what degree, I am not sure. In contrast, Laxogenin was demonstrated to aquire antitumor-promoting activity in a two-stage lung carcinogenesis experiment.”

“The best (published) study can be found in the journal Phytochemistry, 1971, vol. 10, pp 1339-1346. Again in 1989, same journal vol. 28, no. 9 pp 2509-2511 (laxogenin acetate). There is reference going back to 1965 in Chem. Pharm. Bull. 13(5), pp. 545-550 (laxogenin).

It was Syrov’s paper of 1976 though, appearing in Farmakol, Toksikol that really sparked my interest. The paper is entitled, “An Experimental Study on the Anabolic Activities of 6-keto Derivatives of some natural sapogenins”.

It details the 4 sapogenins (referred to as compounds 1-4 in the Soviet Union) and gives source material, results of the classic steroid model (levator ani studies) and mentions other clues critical to their use. Most of these compounds can be derived from Diosgenin (so can testosterone).

Laxogenin appears closest to Compound 2, the most desirable of these. Thermo includes it as 25R in their formulation and I very much wish it were available as a standalone. I can tell you from experience that when you get the right Laxogenin, it for sure delivers on the recovery, anti-inflammatory etc. side of things and is a superb regenerative agent.
Suggested Use:

Take one (1) or two (2) caps up to 3 times daily with food.
Warnings:

Do not exceed the recommended dose or duration. This product should only be used by healthy adults at least 21 years old. Do no use if pregnant or nursing, or if you are at risk of, or being treated for diabetes, liver problems or high blood pressure. Consult your health care professional before using any dietary supplements.

AVAILABLE NOW FROM IRONMAGLABS!! CHEZ15 FOR 15% OFF!!!


----------



## Atom1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Have people actually experienced gains from this stuff. Have you guys sponsored logs? 
Interesting that multiple companies have it available...maybe it works?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2017)

Laxogen sounds like you would take a huge shit tbh.


----------



## Jamz (Jul 21, 2017)

As Atom1 mentions, I'd be interested to hear any *actual* first hand experiences with this.


----------



## Rockfish (Sep 11, 2018)

I tried it, and no it doesn't work. But live and learn!


----------



## biofreakkid (Oct 9, 2018)

knuck knuck knuck don't mock the sponsers JM shit


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hows is bottomfreakkid banned but shows online?


----------



## Jth375 (Jun 16, 2019)

Definitely sounds like laxative haha


----------

